# Roland Dantes Interview @ Realfighting.com



## Cruentus (Sep 14, 2004)

I thought this might be of interest. I just ran accross this today...

Roland Dantes interview at "realfighting.com" here:

http://www.realfighting.com/issue7/rolandframe.html

Enjoy!!

Paul Janulis


----------

